# nettle plants



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know there has been quite a few threads talking about nettles. I have googled it until I'm blue in the face from reading and my eyes are red from trying to find the differences in the pictures.

I even sent one plant to our local lab and was told it was "Solanum carolinense" (horsenettle). This is the plant that winds up with yellow berries that dry up and David says is deadly poisonous, which I discover in my googling is a member of the "nightshade" family.

In my googling, I discover "horsenettle", "dead nettle", "lupine nettle", "bull nettle", "stinging nettle" and plain "nettle". 

We have a lot of plants that look like these nettles; and I know SOME nettles are highly nutritious. "In one thread on these forums, "American Giant Nettle" was named as a nutritious nettle; but in my googling I could not find that name of a nettle. (I doubt "all" American grown nettles are edible.) Some grew in our garden last year and the bad bugs loved them!

Can anyone simplify this for me and direct me to a site that can clarify these diverse nettles, telling me which is poisonous and which isn't?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I would go with the stinging nettle. It is defiantly edible.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> I know there has been quite a few threads talking about nettles. I have googled it until I'm blue in the face from reading and my eyes are red from trying to find the differences in the pictures.
> 
> I even sent one plant to our local lab and was told it was "Solanum carolinense" (horsenettle). This is the plant that winds up with yellow berries that dry up and David says is deadly poisonous, which I discover in my googling is a member of the "nightshade" family.
> 
> ...


Simply go to your state's extension office website, they tend to list the varieties of plants there both poisonous and edible with pretty clear pics and descriptions. The best place to start is for local information.

I listed Washington Great Nettle as it is a Pacific Northwest variety under the barter section here, there are over 300 kinds of Nettles! What sets it apart is the height and highly medicinal useage..it packs a whollop of a sting. I have been using it for years now on a medicinal level in making salves and oils, compost in my garden, Nettle tea for both flavor and medicinal purposes, even consuming it in dishes we enjoy ie pizza, lasagna and omelets or as a side dish sauteed in butter. With all the nutritional information available at the site below..go check it out. At 40% protein by volume, that is a good start, it is loaded with vitamins and minerals, better for you than Spinach.

Close up of the Nettles I have









www.rain-tree.com has the following chemical breakdown:
"The stinging sensation of the leaf hairs is caused by several plant chemicals including formic acid, histamine, serotonin, and choline. In addition to these chemicals, nettle leaf is rich in minerals, chlorophyll, amino acids, lecithin, carotenoids, flavonoids, sterols, tannins and vitamins. The root of the plant has other chemicals such as scopoletin, sterols, fatty acids, polysaccharides and isolectins. Several of nettle's lectin chemicals have demonstrated marked antiviral actions (against HIV and several common upper respiratory viruses). Other chemicals (flavonoids in the leaves and a lectin in the root) have been documented with interesting immune stimulant actions in preliminary research which led researchers to suggest that the lectin might be useful in the treatment of systemic lupus.

Nettle's main plant chemicals include: acetophenone, acetylcholine, agglutinins, alkaloids, astragalin, butyric acid, caffeic acids, carbonic acid, chlorogenic acid, chlorophyll, choline, coumaric acid, folacin, formic acid, friedelins, histamine, kaempherols, koproporphyrin, lectins, lecithin, lignans, linoleic acid, linolenic acid, neoolivil, palmitic acid, pantothenic acid, quercetin, quinic acid, scopoletin, secoisolariciresinol, serotonin, sitosterols, stigmasterol, succinic acid, terpenes, violaxanthin, and xanthophylls."

I know you are being careful. I think the reason some folks get seeds or plants directly from me is because I only grow the one kind and it is easy to identify. It does not officially wear that name on most sites but I found it under that name at the onset of my using it. Here is the loose name, Utica Dioica and there are many common names including the Great Nettle. I just added Washington as it is grown here, native here and is known as such.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Tinknal, how do I know for sure the plant is "stinging nettle" when they all look so much alike?

Romy, that picture looks exactly like some plants growing here. It also looks like lots of different nettles look. 

I understand the nutritional value of nettle. I have also taken several plants to our local ag agent and had the lab identify them. The problem I'm having is one of "recognizing" the different types in all stages of their growth. I know we have the nettles that have the yellow berries that dry up and I know those are poisonous. 

Some of what I call nettle is, also, looking like Burdock. Some of what I call "curly dock" is also looking like Burdock. Yes I know both are nutritional; I simply do not trust myself yet to recognize the slight differences in all these plants. I am also not sure of what parts or when to harvest them. (I am simply feeling overwhelmed.)

I have a nice supply of what I think is nettle growing in the garden. If I remember correctly, the bad bugs loved it last year. The problem, again, is not knowing what kind of nettle it is. I probably will benefit more from learning what nettle "not" to eat.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Tinknal, how do I know for sure the plant is "stinging nettle" when they all look so much alike?


Lightly brush the back of a leaf against the back of your hand. The pain is not severe and doesn't last too long ( rubbing a green burdock leaf on the affected area will greatly reduce the sting).


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

tinknal said:


> Lightly brush the back of a leaf against the back of your hand. The pain is not severe and doesn't last too long ( rubbing a green burdock leaf on the affected area will greatly reduce the sting).


I tried burdock once and it didn't do a thing for me. I once brushed a long area of my forearm, so I experimented with several things, Burdock was one of them. No relief at all! I also tried other methods that are supposed to work....these Washington Nettles pack a whollop!~ The fern growing nearest the Nettle shares the soil and using it works as well as using the dirt at the base of the Nettle that stung you.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Tinknal, how do I know for sure the plant is "stinging nettle" when they all look so much alike?
> 
> Romy, that picture looks exactly like some plants growing here. It also looks like lots of different nettles look.
> 
> ...


~Good call~


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I should post on this thread how careful everyone needs to be like she was in identifying something you have that you do not have direct experience with and know iron clad what it is. What a scary experience she had!

Although the pic I posted resembles other nettles, there are distinct characteristics to each variety, again over 300 kinds. The Great Nettles here in Washington grow to towering heights making them the tallest. I have seen them up to a ten foot height by a pond. The ones on my property easily attain 6 feet and I cut them prior to the taller heights. As these grow taller, they get ready to flower, once they do...use only for compost! The chemical changes in them make them not advised to consume at that time. Anyone who is already harvesting their own nettles and have been...remember not to make tea with flowering nettles or to consume them. Once they seed it is even more of a concern. Nettles are best gathered in the Spring while young and not flowering.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Romy, you have certainly hit the nail right on the head, with your comment, i.e. "...there are distinct characteristics to each variety..." and it is these differences that are diluding me.

I am grateful for the information about "not gathering at flowering/seeding times". This at least helps me keep my wild-plant harvesting safer.

I have some that look like nettle that are now over 3ft tall. The stems are fuzzy and underside of leaves are whitish; but they do not feel stickery to the touch.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

tinknal said:


> Lightly brush the back of a leaf against the back of your hand. The pain is not severe and doesn't last too long ( rubbing a green burdock leaf on the affected area will greatly reduce the sting).


Burdock has not worked well for me either, I have found from an old timer that the plant itself offers the cure for it`s self. I take a leaf or two and smash it between my palms and roll it around getting it juicey, then rub it on the affected area, and it does take the sting out on the most part. We love the plant, my wife and I drink the tea almost everyday, as does a mennonite friend of ours. It sure does work for aches and pains, and is very tasty to. > Allways yours , Marc


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I use burdock quite regularly, and it helps. It doesn't completely remove the sting but it helps. Maybe my nettles are weaker or my burdock is stronger. 

Could just be attitude, I try not to let minor irritations bother me. 

I go for a romp about the farm and I'm usually bleeding in a dozen places. Bothers the wife more than it bothers me.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Tinknal, I thought you were going to say you took a romp about the farm in the buff, now that would be like the worst thing to do in a nettle patch. Just the idea is making me itch, and in places I don`t want to think about. > Just , Marc


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

springvalley said:


> Tinknal, I thought you were going to say you took a romp about the farm in the buff, now that would be like the worst thing to do in a nettle patch. Just the idea is making me itch, and in places I don`t want to think about. > Just , Marc


Think that's bad? Think about me rubbing myself down with burdock! :grin::sob::smiley-laughing013:

Sometimes I just crack me up!


----------

